# My specialty.



## cathy stapleton (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought I would add the recipe that is my particular specialty to the site. It's best if you use the freshest cabbage you can find for this - cabbage that has been stored loses a lot of its water content in storage. Otherwise, it turns out rather dry.

*Almost Cabbage Rolls*

Loosely mix together:

1 1/2 lbs lean ground beef 
1 large onion - diced 
1 cup long grain rice 
several cloves of grated garlic (I use lots) 
2 tsp pepper 
a dash of salt

Layer 4 cups of coarsely chopped cabbage in the bottom of a large casserole dish. 
Layer half of the hamburger mixture on top of this. 
Add another 4 cup layer of chopped cabbage, then the other half of the hamburger mixture, then 4 more cups of chopped cabbage. Make sure that it is loosely layered - do not pack it down.

Mix together:

1 22 oz. can tomato sauce 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar 
1 1/2 tbsp. mustard powder

Pour over the top of ingredients in casserole dish and let sit for 20 minutes minimum.

Bake covered in a 325 degree oven for 2 - 2 1/2 hours.

I've found that this tastes particularly nummy when served up with freshly-baked, still warm from the oven, cranberry-orange bread - spread with real butter. The way I make it is I use a raisin bread recipe, substitute thawed orange juice concentrate for the water, and craisins for the raisins.


----------



## cathy stapleton (Sep 28, 2005)

Here in British Columbia we have a city called Grand Forks. Grand Forks is the home to a thriving Doukhabor community. A group of Doukhabor women run a restaurant in town where they serve all manner of fabulous Doukhabor dishes. One of the dishes that they're most famous for is their Russian Borscht. Unlike the shredded beet borscht that most people think of when you say the word "Borscht", this borscht is cabbage-based. You do use a beet during the cooking process, but it is discarded before serving. This is the recipe:

*Russian Borscht*

Ingredients:

1 28 oz. can tomatoes
1 medium beet
1 medium cabbage
1 medium onion
7 potatoes
5 carrots
4 green onions - chopped
1 green pepper
1/2 pt. cream
1 lb. butter
4 1/2 qts. boiling water
chopped dill
salt and pepper to taste

Method:

In large pot, put water and peeled beet cut in half. Add 1/4 can tomatoes. Set aside. Put rest of tomatoes in frying pan and saute with 1/4 lb. butter. Peel and quarter 6 potatoes and boil in separate pot. In another frying pan add 1/4 lb. butter, 3/4 of cabbage - chopped, and chopped green onion. Fry gently.

When potatoes are cooked, drain and mash. Add remaining butter and cream. Grate the carrots, chop up the green pepper, cut up remaining potato, and shred remaining cabbage. Remove beet and add mashed potatoes. Add raw carrots, green pepper, potato, and shredded cabbage. Add all remaining vegetables and add chopped dill, and salt and pepper to taste. Simmer a few hours.

Dollop some heavy cream on top before serving.

Best served up with some fresh from the oven bread, buttered.

*************************

This is a great salad mold recipe that I got from my cousin:

*Beet Salad Mold*

Ingredients:

1 19oz. can crushed pineapple
1 14oz. can sliced beets
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup water
3 tbsp. lemon juice
2 tbsp. granulated sugar
2 pkgs. raspberry jello
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Method:

Drain and reserve juice from pineapple and beets. Put in pot. Add next 5 ingredients. Heat and stir until sugar and gelatin are dissolved. Chill, stirring and scraping down sides until syrupy.

Add walnuts, pineapple, and beets. Turn into a lightly-greased 6 cup mold. Let to set in the refridgerator.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cathy, I ate borscht like that prepared by a Russian woman. It was delicious, although she didn't use a beet- mostly cabbage, potatoes and onions. I don't remember hers having green peppers or cream. This looks like a winner!


----------



## cathy stapleton (Sep 28, 2005)

I think the beet is strictly to add just a subtle amount of flavour since it is only covered in boiling water and set aside for a period of time. Then the halved beet is just tossed away. It's function seems to be quite negligible, but it must do something. I haven't tried making it and omitting the step with the beet, so I don't know exactly what it does.

Now here's a recipe that we make for occasions such as Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Easter. It's very rich so I don't think you'd want to eat it that often, even though it would be quite tempting to do so. If you did I think you would wind up as wide as you are high. The great thing about these potatoes is that you don't really need to put gravy on them - I don't, but many of my family members do. Can't understand why.

*Make-Ahead Goat Cheese Mashed Potato Gratin*

4 lbs (2 kg) large russet potatoes, cut in 8ths 
12 garlic cloves, peeled 
2/3 c. (150 ml) whipping cream 
1 c. (250 ml) butter 
1 (113 g) pkg soft goat cheese (about 1/2 c.) 
1/2 c. (125 ml) finely chopped green onions 
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

In large saucepan, cover potatoes and garlic with salted, cold water by 1/2 in. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, covered, for about 15 mins. or until potatoes are tender but not falling apart.

While potatoes are simmering, combine cream, butter, goat cheese, and 1/4 tsp. each of salt and pepper in small saucepan. Cook over medium-low heat, for 3 - 5 mins. or until butter and cheese are just melted and smooth, stirring frequently; keep warm.

Drain potatoes and garlic, press through food mill fitted with medium disk or ricer into large bowl. Using electric mixer, beat in butter mixture, green onions and salt and pepper to taste, just until potatoes are fluffy and smooth (do not overbeat).

Transfer mixture to 11x7 inch baking dish. (Potatoes may be prepared up to this point, covered tightly with plastic wrap, and refridgerated overnight.)

Remove baking dish from refridgerator and let potatoes stand at room temperature for 1 1/2 hours. Reheat potatoes, uncovered, at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 20 to 25 minutes, or until heated through.

Makes 8 to 10 servings.


----------

